# Thomas J old AO Miroslav Demos



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi!
Its been a while since i posted here, i´ve been studying and working a lot!
I want to know if anyone has old Thomas J Demos (date back from 99 or 2001)

http://home.online.no/~finjaco/mex.mp3 
http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k_-_Evilchoirtest.mp3 (http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k_-_ ... irtest.mp3)
http://home.online.no/~finjaco/Jazz2k%20-%20Swordfight.mp3 (http://home.online.no/~finjaco/Jazz2k%2 ... dfight.mp3) 
http://home.online.no/~finjaco/Jazz2k%20-%20This%20Is%20Goodbye.mp3 (http://home.online.no/~finjaco/Jazz2k%2 ... oodbye.mp3) 
http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20-%20Something%20Out%20There.mp3 (http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20 ... 0There.mp3) 
http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20-%20Mysteries%20of%20The%20Mind.mp3 (http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20 ... 20Mind.mp3) 
http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20-%20The%20Great%20Plains.mp3 (http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20 ... Plains.mp3) http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20-%20Medieval%20Battlefield.mp3 (http://finjaco.home.online.no/Jazz2k%20 ... efield.mp3) 
http://home.sol.no/~tbergers/mymusic/Brasslibex!!s.mp3 
http://home.sol.no/~tbergers/mymusic/hornex!!s.mp3
http://%22http//www.booyaya.de/enyak/Ja ... ry.mp3/%22
file:///home.online.no/~finjaco/E.Tmockup-KH.mp3
Im sure there are other Demos But, would be very intresting and inspiring to hear what he could do bending Advanced orchestra, miroslav (and also his own perc and brass samples) back 10 years ago, dont you think?
There are also some maarten examples on pp project that could be awesome to get!
Cheers! o=< 
Christian


----------



## Justus (Aug 1, 2011)

Err, the files seems to be down...


----------



## mducharme (Aug 1, 2011)

Justus - I think that's what he's saying, that those files are no longer at their original locations and he is wondering whether people have copies of them anywhere.


----------



## Justus (Aug 1, 2011)

I see :oops:


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol, im sorry if I wansn´t clear enough :oops: 
Anyone else Dig this idea?
I saw also that TJ has done some free percussion and pan flute samples, it would be great to try those, im thinking on sampling some few african turkish and latinamerican little instruments i have liyng around, but i have to figure it out properly, well enough offtopic!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 2, 2011)

anyone? :(


----------



## Ed (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont recognise any of those file names, Im afraid! Shame I missed out the first time round as well I guess


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 2, 2011)

it´s a pitty it would be great material.
It was posted on northern sounds, maybe TJ or someone else have one of these, dont you think?
regards!
Christian


----------



## Udo (Aug 4, 2011)

Why don't you try and contact Thomas J directly? There's of course a chance that he's embarrassed now, about his efforts at the time (I'm not at all implying that he should be). :wink:


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 4, 2011)

Udo @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> Why don't you try and contact Thomas J directly? There's of course a chance that he's embarrassed now, about his efforts at the time (I'm not at all implying that he should be). :wink:


Thomas, if you are reading this i´m sorry! 
Udo, do you think i should send him an email (the one on his webpage?)
Or that would be very annoying?
Thanks for your reply!
Regards
Christian


----------



## Udo (Aug 4, 2011)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Fri Aug 05 said:


> Udo @ Thu Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you try and contact Thomas J directly? There's of course a chance that he's embarrassed now, about his efforts at the time (I'm not at all implying that he should be). :wink:
> ...


Why not? He'll say no, if he doesn't want to distribute them or hasn't got them any more or hasn't got the time to chase them up, etc. On the other hand, he may provide extra info, e.g. how his approach has changed over the years.


----------



## jsaras (Aug 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 14, 2011)

bump :twisted: , any of you have any info
regards
Christian


----------



## KingIdiot (Sep 14, 2011)

hornex!!s.mp3 


that "hook" caused a whole shitstorm of fun.


----------



## Lex (Sep 15, 2011)

...I might have few of those on some really old backup CD's...I'll see if I can find them and if they work..

alex


----------



## KingIdiot (Sep 15, 2011)

I might have undiscovered territory somewhere. I know I have a cpl of Simon's old ones too, cuz they keep popping up in weird MP3 playlists that digs up crap from some folder of random mp3's I keep thinking I got rid of 3 or 4 computers ago.

Hornex was just a great memory of time over at NSS. ... I almost WANT to find it so bad, so we can do a HWBrass version of that lick and compare! HAHAHA! I remember dumping shitloads of EQ and compression with trying to make QLB and AO sound like that lick. Got damn close too.

Brasslibex was also a classic, if I remember right it was the trumpet thing that was all "it's a real recording"..."no it's not"... "yes it is" 

Man those were the days, classic bitching and bickering, over really...REALLY stupid shit.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn, I hope people find them. I got on NSS shortly after all that stuff and I keep on thinking that I missed some good info.


----------



## Ed (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh I'd love to hear the tracks people were arguing about whether they were real or not! I heard the stories but just missed out before I got there.

People today dont realise TJ was god-like with samples back when samples were just coming out of the stone age. Seems like only yesterday, god I must be getting old.


----------



## justwanderedin (Sep 16, 2011)

I still have some from way back:

Celebration TJB.mp3
Final Charge And Sacrifice.mpg
Flight Through Rivendell.mpg
Grand epic ending.mpg
Jazz2K__One_Night_One_Love.mp3
Welcome to Inkareth TJB.mp3

If Thomas gives his ok, I can post them somewhere.
Thomas, I could pm you a link, too, so you can see if you want to share them.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Sep 17, 2011)

Thomas_J @ Thu Sep 15 said:


> Haha, I actually don't have any of these any more. They're probably lost forever



*Genius is as genius does...* 8) 

I guess highly gifted people can afford being laconic (nonchalant even) about the loss of their masterpieces. Of course, regret will come later in life, when they have to write an autobiography as retired Hollywood legends. :wink:

Thomas, for the sake of history, don't neglect your early pieces! Please, keep them in a safe place, especially the demo's made around 2001 (when that so-called _'Manifesto'_ was written). Those early demos, as well as the intense discussions they sometimes provoked, seem to have helped to create some sort of paradigm-shift in sampling technique, after all, it was only one year before East West and VSL started recording their famous orchestral libraries. I'm not an historian, but I'm pretty sure your influence in the sound sampling industry at the time has been quite significant.

Anyway, at least you didn't burn any of your compositions, nor did you throw your compositions into the river like the great Leos Janacek once did... Or did you? :( 

Speaking of burning masterpieces, here's a clip with Matt Damon playing the stereotype math genius who doesn't really care about his accomplishments (the video may contain some strong language). By the way, there's little resemblance between Matt and Thomas, apart from the muscles. :mrgreen: 

Enjoy!

- Jerome Vonhögen






_*Quote: "Do you have any (...) idea how easy this is for me?"
*_


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 18, 2011)

how about this one? Bruckner influenced (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orchestra/ThomasBergersen/brucklike.mp3 (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orc ... cklike.mp3))
or hornex?
at that time i dind´t knew anything about music technology and pcs, so i missed all of this :(


----------



## Vartio (Sep 19, 2011)

o[])


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Sun Sep 18 said:


> how about this one? Bruckner influenced (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orchestra/ThomasBergersen/brucklike.mp3 (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orc ... cklike.mp3))
> or hornex?
> at that time i dind´t knew anything about music technology and pcs, so i missed all of this :(



Wow, you can clearly hear the Bruckner! Please keep posting links, this is a great resource.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 19, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Christian F. Perucchi @ Sun Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > how about this one? Bruckner influenced (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orchestra/ThomasBergersen/brucklike.mp3 (http://www.northernsounds.net/demos/orc ... cklike.mp3))
> ...



Personally, I hear the hornex more than the Bruckner.


----------



## Pando (Sep 19, 2011)

The cello demo was great! 

http://finjaco.home.online.no/cellolegtest.mp3

Choco check out the cello on that one...!!1! :D


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Sep 19, 2011)

Pando @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> http://finjaco.home.online.no/cellolegtest.mp3
> Choco check out the cello on that one...!!1! :D


lol :D 

It seems Thomas has posted a sequencer screenshot of his 'Swordfight' demo at Northern Sounds on September 26, 2001.

Since Chocothrax apparently has a time traveling Delorean, maybe he could bring back that screenshot from the past and post it here along with the lost demos? :wink: 

Below is Thomas' post regarding the screen shot.

- Jerome Vonhögen




At northernsounds.com 09-26-2001 said:


> Ok (...), here's a screenshot. (...)
> http://home.online.no/~finjaco/SWORDFIGHT.JPG
> 
> If you compare that screenshot to 00:40 in swordfight (with the triplets in the trumpet ending in a maj7 harmony and then a major) you'll see that track 13,25,26 and 29 features that trumpet sequence.
> ...


----------



## Pando (Sep 19, 2011)

There's some maj http404 harmonies all over the place.

Yeah, *Jazz2k_-_Unexplored_Territory.mp3* was legendary. It nearly caused Nick P to arm his nukes and send them toward Norway.

If anyone has this I'd like to hear it.
_-) 

Oh and what ever happened to donnie?


----------



## Vartio (Sep 19, 2011)

So close, but at the same time so far...
This is just plain torture.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Pando @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> The cello demo was great!
> 
> http://finjaco.home.online.no/cellolegtest.mp3
> 
> Choco check out the cello on that one...!!1! :D



That is pretty sweet. Not to be nitpicky but I think he could've lowered the port 80 levels so that the Apache/1.3.26 harmonies could shine through.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Jerome Vonhogen @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> Pando @ Mon Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > http://finjaco.home.online.no/cellolegtest.mp3
> ...



Heh, I'm actually listening to swordfight right now. Don't have that screenshot unfortunately. I printed it out long ago but the page got stuck together with some sort of gooey substance so I threw it out.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 19, 2011)

i like the 404 legato part the most :D :D o-[][]-o 

Would be great to hear ny of this :(


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Mon Sep 19 said:


> i like the 404 legato part the most :D :D o-[][]-o
> 
> Would be great to hear ny of this :(



Heh, sucks to be you. I used to have a lot more but I've got about 70 Thomas demos, including the above cellolegtest. o=?


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 19, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Christian F. Perucchi @ Mon Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > i like the 404 legato part the most :D :D o-[][]-o
> ...


Good for you...... i guess? :roll:


----------



## Vartio (Oct 18, 2011)

Any updates on this?

Is there a possibility to get my hands on these?


choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Heh, sucks to be you. I used to have a lot more but I've got about 70 Thomas demos, including the above cellolegtest. o=?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 18, 2011)

Vartio @ Tue Oct 18 said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> Is there a possibility to get my hands on these?
> 
> ...



That's up to Thomas. Not gonna give out his demos without his consent.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 25, 2011)

bump? ~o) :mrgreen:


----------

